# I love Being Human



## elly (Feb 17, 2011)

I've recently been watching the new series of Being Human, it has to be my favorite TV program at the moment, I think its awesome that its a comedy as well as a horror, whats your opinion on it? If you do like it, what do you like about it?


----------



## Behelit (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm familiar with the name but can't say I've watched it. What channel is it broadcast on? 

I'd be interested to hear more about it.(Of course avoiding any spoilers.)


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't watch much t.v. I do like outnumbered though.


----------



## elly (Feb 18, 2011)

Its on bbc 3, on sunday i think its starts at 9 or 10, but i watch it on bbc iplayer, its about a vampire called Mitchell, 2 werewolves called George and Nina and they're a couple and a ghost called Annie, and they all share a B&B together, and its basically what happens in their life and there loads of different plots that happen, i recommend it  + i LOVE Outnumbered


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 18, 2011)

elly said:


> I've recently been watching the new series of Being Human, it has to be my favorite TV program at the moment, I think its awesome that its a comedy as well as a horror, whats your opinion on it? If you do like it, what do you like about it?


 
Which Version? The BBC version or the American version?

I came into watching the BBC's version of Being Human in its second season and was completely lost even though my friend who had been watching it from the beginning tried explaining to me what was going on. Season 1 is in my NetFlix queue to watch. I was intrigued by the concept.



Behelit said:


> I'm familiar with the name but can't say I've watched it. What channel is it broadcast on? I'd be interested to hear more about it.(Of course avoiding any spoilers.)


 
If you're in the States, it's on SyFy. The American version is about a Vampire named Aidan and a Werewolf named Josh who both work for the same Hospital and are friends. Since they know each other as "monsters" they decide to be roommates and the house they decide to rent has a ghost in it named Sally. Thus far the show is about how they deal with each other. how they try to "be human," and how they deal with the other "monsters" in their lives.


----------



## elly (Feb 18, 2011)

I mean the BBC's version, like any other TV program I think you'd have to watch all the series to completely understand whats going on but the plot is very similar to the american version


----------



## Behelit (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you, elly and Meg. 

I do live in the US and the SyFy channel is probably how I've heard of the name. As for werewolves, vampires, and ghosts I have to admit the concepts have been extremely diluted in the last few years. That does, however, make me a bit ashamed to think I would let that stop me from watching a series. That would NOT and should not hold it back from being an intriguing story. Maybe I will give it a shot.


----------



## elly (Feb 18, 2011)

Awsome! Enjoy


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 21, 2011)

Behelit said:


> "the concepts have been extremely diluted in the last few years. That does, however, make me a bit ashamed to think I would let that stop me from watching a series."


 
It will, when Pirate Ninjas Vs. Zombie Nazis II: The Trial of the Ghost Vampire Wolf finally comes out for DVD. (Coming soon, I'm sure of it)


----------



## Donny Bruso (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugh, now that you've gone and said it, it's going to happen. When the trailers for that movie start melting my brain, I'm going to blame you, Leg.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 21, 2011)

Legerdemain said:


> It will, when Pirate Ninjas Vs. Zombie Nazis II: The Trial of the Ghost Vampire Wolf finally comes out for DVD. (Coming soon, I'm sure of it)



With great hope, that would be the epic conclusion.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 22, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> Ugh, now that you've gone and said it, it's going to happen. When the trailers for that movie start melting my brain, I'm going to blame you, Leg.


 
I promise, for you, I will cry a little inside as I rake the hundred dollar bills around my yard for the royalty payments.  Don't worry, at that point I'll sponsor everyone here as a patron, so we'll all win!


----------



## DecadentDream (Mar 26, 2011)

I love love LOVE BBC's Being Human. I put off watching it for so long because I knew I'd get hooked, and then pretty much watched the first two seasons within a matter of weeks - I was SO addicted. I couldn't wait for the 3rd series, and even now I'm rather crushed that I didn't get like 20 episodes from it (but that's the BBC for you I guess...)

It is so well written, so incredibly smart, and it not only has horror elements to it but it is incredibly funny. The characters are all unique and extremely loveable. I dare say it got rather dark last season, but it just captures your attention in the moment and you cannot leave it. It's a brilliant show which easily (and deservedly) became my favourite upon watching it.

As for the US version - I've mass avoided it because I honestly don't think anything could be better than the UK version.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 28, 2011)

My mother is obessesed with this show >.< She keeps thinking I'll watch it cause of the were wolf factor, but I dunno it just hasn't caught my eye... IS it really good guys?


----------



## Kelise (Mar 28, 2011)

I enjoyed the first season, and a bit of the second, but it's not enjoyable for me anymore - I don't like the direction it took and that everything is doom and gloom.

I have a few friends who still watch it faithfully and almost have heart attacks with what happened in the third series though, and are clawing out to find out what happens - though I think they know now that the season's finished again for now.

So personally - I enjoyed the first half - most others I know love it all.


----------



## Kate (Apr 10, 2011)

I just started a thread on this, completely overlooking this existing discussion.  My Bad - Caught up in my fan girl excitement and new found love of the show.  Moderators delete at will.   

Anyway. Just started watching season 1 and I'm loving it.  Not reading any more of this thread for fear of lurking spoilers.  Will be back soon though...


----------

